# Joycough's Journey...Rise of the Joycough



## joycough (Mar 16, 2007)

Well guys. I'm back after a long time away. Nothing much has changed. I'm still overweight, still working hard at school, in fact I just got back from a research trip. And I've decided something, something that I have never truely decided on before. I want to get down to a healthy weight. I didn't want to sacrifice muscle for fat or anything like that. Now I've decided if I have to lose a little muscle to drop the fat, I'm happy with that. I just want to start losing fat and inches.

So that's my first step on this journey. I've found that this forum always has great support. So that's my second step. I've decided on a workout program, third step. 

The hardest part for me is the diet. I enjoy food. Food is also a comfort for me, when i feel down, or bored food is an escape. However I also love cooking food and nothing makes me happier than a good meal. Take tonight for example, I had a pork chop grilled the bbq, 8 stalks of asparagus, and 1/2 cup of edamame. I'm starting to get better. But I need some major help. Weekends are the hardest.

The plan is to try and keep busy. Keep moving. If I start to get bored...do something to change that, go for a walk, do some situps, drink some water. 

So my workout follows the Turbulance Training. I'm enjoying it, but haven't gotten serious enough about it. In the last 2 weeks I've only been to the gym 2 times per week instead of 3, and have been generally lazy on the "off/active" days. However, the last 3 days I have been going for 1/2 hour walks.

So here is a general plan...
*Workout: *

*Monday*
TT workout A
*Tuesday*
30 Minute Activity (anything active, most likely a walk)
*Wednesday*
TT workout B
*Thursday*
30 Minute Activity ...
*Friday*
TT workout A
*Saturday*
30-45 Minute Activity (most likely walk at the off-leash dog park)
*Sunday*
30-45 Minute Activity (most likely walk at the off-leash dog park)
*Monday*
TT workout B
*Tuesday*
30 Minute Activity (anything active, most likely a walk)
*Wednesday*
TT workout A
*Thursday*
30 Minute Activity ...
*Friday*
TT workout B
*Saturday*
30-45 Minute Activity (most likely walk at the off-leash dog park)
*Sunday*
30-45 Minute Activity (most likely walk at the off-leash dog park)

*Goal:*

-To lose roughly 50 lbs in 5-6 months...I want it to be fat...so if I'm not sure exactly how much I'll lose...but I imagine it'll be close to this.
-To lose 8 or more inches around my waist
-To go from a 33% bodyfat (estimated from scale) to around 20% or lower
-To be active every day...even for 30 minutes!
-To start trying new activities...I'd love to rock climb and kayak...But I don't know if I can in my shape...this is a serious motivation.

*Stats:*

Weight - 245
Height -  5'8"
Waist - 45.75
Hips - 48.75
Chest - 50
Upper Legs - 28
Upper Arms - 17
Calves - 19.5

Well guys...help me...especially the diet...I know HOW to eat and WHAT to eat...I just have a hard time doing so! I know crazy...but true. I have to say out of everything, I worry about the diet most...I'm planning on a sort of ABS Diet, diet...in so that it's more just eating more good foods...than less food. Portion would also be a problem. Trying to divide 3 large meals into 6-7 smaller meals...same overall proportion...but my brain doesn't want to accept that...well I've rambled on long enough! I'll post tomorrow night...I should post meals? yeah? Oh and I do (sometimes) use fitday.

Well I think that was the first little hill on my Journey and I can see my first goal insight. Let's charge the next hill together!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2007)

Interesting my Friend, glad to have ya back and you know I'll be along for the ride!!!


----------



## joycough (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Arch! I appreciate that...hope you give me the kick in the rear when I need it. 

*Monday
TT A*

*Warmup circut x2* (no rest)
Prisoner Squats *x 10*
Pushups *x 10*
Crunches *x 10*

*Workout*
A1)DB Split Squat *40 x 8*
A2)DB Incline Press *65 x 8*
Rest 1 minute
A1)DB Split Squat *40 x 8*
A2)DB Incline Press *65 x 8*
Rest 1 minute
A1)DB Split Squat *40 x 8*
A2)DB Incline Press *65 x 8*
Rest 3 minutes while setting up and cleaning station
B1)Stability Ball Leg Curl *x15*
B2)Kneeling Pushup *x15* (tried regular chest just dead)
Rest 1 Minute
B1)Stability Ball Leg Curl *x15*
B2)Kneeling Pushup *x15 *
Rest 1 Minute
B1)Stability Ball Leg Curl *x15*
B2)Kneeling Pushup* x15 *
Rest 3 Minutes
C1)Stability Ball Jackknife* x10*
C2)DB Rear-delt Raise *35 x 10*
Rest 1 Minute
C1)Stability Ball Jackknife *x10*
C2)DB Rear-delt Raise *35 x 10*
Rest 1 Minute
C1)Stability Ball Jackknife *x10*
C2)DB Rear-delt Raise *35 x 10*

*Cardio Intervals A - On Treadmill*
5 minute warmup at 3
30 seconds at 5 (jog)
90 seconds at 3
repeat for a total of 6 intervals
5 minute cool-down 
Total of 20 minutes of Treadmill
1.06 miles
Total workout time 50 minutes

*Notes: *

-Felt great after this workout. Runners high always hits me and I enter this euphoric state for about 30 minutes after I run/jog and I feel like I should go back in the gym and just rep out hardcore on the bench/squats/deadlift. 
-Great workout really kicked my a$$.  I can't wait to do more
-Oh just a sidenote...the TT is done superset style with as little rest as possible, I need roughly a minute...sometimes a little more...to get my breathing and heartrate into check or I'll passout.
-Ate decent today...could have been a little better I'm sure. 
-Increase the incline bench next time


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2007)

Good luck, looks like you have thought everyone out pretty well and safely. 

Didn't you have a journal here a few months ago?

btw, what does "TT" stand for?


----------



## joycough (Mar 20, 2007)

I had a journal here about 4-5 months ago...life happens! LOL

ummm TT is Turbulance Training...a workout from Craig Ballantyne. They're all about the quick workouts that give you the most bang for your buck. Really intense.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2007)

Lookin solid my Friend, keep at it!!!

Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> btw, what does "TT" stand for?


----------



## joycough (Mar 20, 2007)

Tuesday

Did a quick 20-30 minute walk with the pooch...damn cold outside today! But she liked it and it gets me off my butt for a while.

Been eating fairly good today...I'm hungry and it's just about time for supper...yummmm!!!!

Just need to beat the night eating and the freaking  weekends


----------



## fufu (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>


----------



## joycough (Mar 22, 2007)

*Wednesday - TT B*

*Warmup* - circut performed twice without rest
Prisoner Squats x10
Pushups x10
Crunches x10

*Workout B*

*A1)* DB Squat *65 x 8*
*A2)* Stability ball Crunch *x8*
Rest 1 Minute
*A1)* DB Squat *65 x 8*
*A2)* Stability ball Crunch *x8*
Rest 1 Minute*A1)* DB Squat *65 x 8*
*A2)* Stability ball Crunch *x8*
Rest 3 Minutes
*B1)* Reverse Lunge *x8*
*B2)* DB Row *65 x8*
Rest 1 Minute
*B1)* Reverse Lunge *x8*
*B2)* DB Row *65 x8*
Rest 1 Minute*B1)* Reverse Lunge *x8*
*B2)* DB Row *65 x8*
Rest 3 Minutes
*C1)* Back Extension on Ball *x10*
*C2)* Side Plank *20 seconds per side*
Rest 1 Minute
*C1)* Back Extension on Ball *x10*
*C2)* Side Plank *20 seconds per side*
Rest 1 Minute*C1)* Back Extension on Ball *x10*
*C2)* Side Plank *20 seconds per side*

*Cardio B - Bike*
5 minute warmup
1 minute at 9
1 minute at 5
6 intervals
5 minute cooldown
4.21 miles

Notes:
-Great workout...kicked my ass. I think I end up resting a little more than a minute to get my breathing back to normal...this will improve as I improve.
-eating still not perfect...losing a bit of weight as I go along...still need to clean up more...keep in mind I have over 50 lbs to lose, so going full on clean will not only be too hard for me right now (little changes are better) but little changes will help me lose too and as I lose the changes will become better as I clean up my diet more.


----------



## joycough (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey I haven't posted in about a week. Computer was in the shop getting repaired. All good now. I've been keeping steady with my workouts I think I've been doing okay. We leave for home tomorrow and I probably won't be on to post for about a week. I'm taking the week off and just doing active stuff, but no weights. Then when we get back i'll start the next phase.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2007)

How goes it BRother Joy??? Hope all is well!!! Your w/o's would KILL me, thats a TON of volume imo!!! But it seems to work for you, Keep at it, doing Great!!!


----------



## joycough (Apr 8, 2007)

Okay so I'm back...and well let's just say going home is never a good thing. I did go for walks...but the eating...well...yah

*Arch *- My workouts take between 45-60 minutes that's cardio and weights...I don't think it's too much. Is it? I don't want to be over doing it!

Weights take between 25-35Minutes (including the 5 minute warmup)
and cardio is about 20 minutes.

I'm going to be doing the same basic thing starting on monday but the excersizes will be different...diet really needs to be tweeked...hoping to plan out the week today and go shopping tonight.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

I like all of the stability ball work! Especially since you have kinda started back. Its a great idea to reteach your body stabilization. Best of luck.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey if it works for you who am I to say different, do it to it my Friend!!!


----------



## joycough (Apr 17, 2007)

ok so I worked out last week all 3 days, really enjoyed it* BUT...*

Friday - after my 3rd set of suoersetting DB bench and DB RDL - I went to drop the weight from the bench to the ground and crushed my finger between the 80 in my hand and the 40 on the ground...my finger basically exploded I had to get 6 stitches in one finger! So I won't be doing weights for 2 weeks...gonna start walking and stuff inbetween


----------

